# Paddle Holster Fobus



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

any tell me what a paddle holster is? do they attach to the belt? and anyone know if the fobus is a good holster?

comments??


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

cdnarmoured said:


> any tell me what a paddle holster is? do they attach to the belt? and anyone know if the fobus is a good holster?
> 
> comments??


i asked a guy at a local gun shop to demo for me about the paddle holster..
basically it attaches to the inside of you waist pants/trouser/shorts etc and has a slot for your belt to slide through it....this way it keeps the pistol closer to your body (versus just a belt holster)..basically the guy told me if someone were to grab your holster and run...you'd be running along with it..


i am also looking to buy a paddly holster for my p99........


----------

